
Show HN: Search to watch - saran945
https://alertfor.com/
======
aogl
Regarding the SSL certificate issue, it appears as though the Certificate has
a name mismatch. Your cert will only work for the following domains:
_.scm.azure-mobile.net_.azure-mobile.net
_.sso.azurewebsites.net_.scm.azurewebsites.net *.azurewebsites.net

You may want to fix this... ;)

~~~
saran945
Thanks will fix it !

------
josho
Wrong cert. is installed, use http instead:
[http://alertfor.com](http://alertfor.com)

~~~
saran945
Configured it right. pls try now.

------
mtmail
I get a SSL error and can't see the page.

